# can't install new updates from apple



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

hi, i have tried to install a pack of new updates from apple via web several times and it always appears this in the middle of the process:.

*None of the checked updates could be saved.*

A networking error has occurred: timed out (-1001). Make sure you can connect to the Internet, then try again.

actually my network is woking fine and it doesn't go down in the process...

what's your advice?

thanks in advance


----------



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

do you think its a network problem?...i have checked and it works fine aparently...

i tried a couple of times more and i still cant install it...but actually it points to a network problem...

should i contact apple?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

"Installing updates via web" --- Do you mean through *Software Update*?

Try downloading the updates manually and then running them locally.

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/


----------



## concentratzen (Apr 23, 2007)

yap through *software update*...but it doesn't let me...

i tried to download the updates, specifically the itunes8 one and it simply stops at 10mb and it says :_timed out_ and it keeps making that every time i try to download it...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

concentratzen said:


> i tried to download the updates, specifically the itunes8 one and it simply stops at 10mb and it says :_timed out_ and it keeps making that every time i try to download it...


Manually you mean?

Can you download bigger files from non-Apple sites or is this occurring with all downloads?


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

with your computer connected to the network, reset your router.

i hear that works with the error -1001. it sounds like it really is your network. or at least the connection from your computer to the network. just reset the connection by resetting your router.


----------

